# Assalto al museo, trafugate 17 opere d’arte Spariti Tintoretto, Mantegna e Bellini



## perplesso (22 Novembre 2015)

*Assalto al museo, trafugate 17 opere d’arte Spariti Tintoretto, Mantegna e Bellini*

*Si ipotizza un colpo su mandato di un collezionista, tra i dipinti  rubati al «Castelvecchio» anche la «Madonna della quaglia» di Pisanello*


*VERONA *Assaltato il Museo di Castelvecchio a Verona, dove giovedì sera sono stati trafugati 17 preziosi quadri esposti.   
Castelvecchio, le opere rubate 

  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  



*Ad agire una banda di professionisti: *tre  malviventi con il volto coperto hanno immobilizzato l’unica guardia  giurata privata presente e la cassiera, poi hanno costretto il vigilante  ad accompagnarli nelle sale dove hanno rubato i quadri.   *Questo l’elenco delle opere rubate:*  «Madonna col bambino, detta madonna della quaglia» di Antonio Pisano  detto Pisanello; «San Girolamo penitente» di Jacopo Bellini; «Sacra  famiglia con una santa» di Andrea Mantegna; «Ritratto di giovane con  disegno infantile» e «Ritratto di giovane benedettino» di Giovanni  Francesco Caroto; «Madonna allattante», «Trasporto dell’arca  dell’alleanza», «Banchetto di Baltassar», «Sansone» e «Giudizio di  Salomone» di Jacopo Tintoretto; «Ritratto maschile» della cerchia di  Jacopo Tintoretto; «Ritratto di ammiraglio veneziano» di Domenico  Tintoretto; «Ritratto di ammiraglio veneziano» della Bottega di Domenico  Tintoretto; «Dama delle licnidi» di Peter Paul Rubens; «Paesaggio» e  «Porto di mare» di Hans de Jode e «Ritratto di Girolamo Pompei» di  Giovanni Benini
*Sul posto per i rilievi gli uomini*  della Polizia Scientifica, ma anche il sindaco Flavio Tosi e la  direttrice del Musei civici, Paola Marini che al momento del furto si  trovava al Ristorante 12 Apostoli per ricevere l’omonimo premio.
*«Erano dei professionisti,*  sapevano cosa prendere e conoscevano il Museo». Lo ha detto il sindaco  di Verona, Flavio Tosi, che questa notte si è trattenuto fino a tarda  ora al Museo Civico . «Si tratta di 11 capolavori e di altre opere  minori» ha spiegato Tosi sottolineando che «sicuramente qualcuno li ha  mandati, perché si sono mossi con abilità, andando a colpo sicuro». «Tra  i dipinti rubati - ha concluso - ci sono capolavori di Mantegna,  Rubens, Pisanello; praticamente le opere più preziose esposte». 
*Il Museo di Castelvecchio *è uno  dei più importanti musei della città di Verona, nonché uno dei più  interessanti dell’arte italiana ed europea.  La fortezza venne fatta  erigere nel 1354 da Cangrande della Scala. Restaurato e allestito tra il  1958 e il 1974 con il progetto di Carlo Scarpa, il museo si sviluppa in  29 sale distribuite su vari livelli e vi sono esposti oggetti  paleocristiani, reperti di oreficeria longobarda, opere scultoree dal X  al XIV secolo, armi ed armature medievali, dipinti dal Trecento al  Settecento. Tra i dipinti, tele e pale ci sono opere di Pisanello,  Andrea Mantegna, Jacopo Bellini, Giovanni Caroto, Paolo Caliari, Jacopo  Tintoretto, Girolamo dai Libri, Francesco Morone, Paolo Farinati,  Alessandro Turchi. I Musei Civici di Verona sono diretti da Paola  Marini, storica dell’arte 63enne che dopo oltre 20 anni sta per lasciare  l’incarico. Il ministro dei Beni culturali, Dario Franceschini, infatti  l’ha nominata alla guida della Galleria dell’Accademia di Venezia,  direzione che assumerà il prossimo 5 dicembre.

http://corrieredelveneto.corriere.i...pere-d-arte-castelvecchio-2302216070027.shtml


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2015)

la solita superficialità degli italiani che dovrebbero vigilare meglio , all'estero ho visto fare di meglio ma anche li ogni tanto ne succedono


----------



## Flavia (22 Novembre 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> la solita superficialità degli italiani che dovrebbero vigilare meglio , all'estero ho visto fare di meglio ma anche li ogni tanto ne succedono


non è che avrebbero dovuto
vigilare meglio, avrebbero dovuto vigilare!
una cassiera per la biglietteria, e 
una guardia giurata, insomma
un invito a nozze per i ladri


----------



## Fantastica (23 Novembre 2015)

... pensa fosse successo a Napoli...


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non è che avrebbero dovuto
> vigilare meglio, avrebbero dovuto vigilare!
> una cassiera per la biglietteria, e
> una guardia giurata, insomma
> un invito a nozze per i ladri


Eh.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eh.


insomma io non mi riesco a portare via nemmeno un pezzetto di corallo già staccato, morto, a riva, nemmeno una conchiglina piccina che o becco la qualunque con le sirene, o i peggio detector ovunque e la gente si ruba 17 quadri :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> insomma io non mi riesco a portare via nemmeno un pezzetto di corallo già staccato, morto, a riva, nemmeno una conchiglina piccina che o becco la qualunque con le sirene, o i peggio detector ovunque e la gente si ruba 17 quadri :rotfl:


Lascia perdere che a me ste cose fanno incazzare particolarmente (la qualunque con le sirene? )


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Lascia perdere che a me ste cose fanno incazzare particolarmente (la qualunque con le sirene? )


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: si per dire, sai tipo le situazioni surreali in cui tutto il mondo si ruba qualsiasi cosa, arrivi tu, prendi un micro pezzetto di corallo già morto ed arriva qualsiasi tipo di controllo possibile, ecco mi immagino una cosa del genere.

si pure a me... capisco l'arrabbiatura :up:


----------



## spleen (23 Novembre 2015)

Avete notato che sono quasi tutti ritratti?
Mi è venuto in mente il film "La migliore offerta".
Poi non capisco questa specie di feticismo dell'arte che spinge e voler possedere ad ogni costo, perchè secondo me è chiaro che è un furto su commissione, sono opere incommerciabili.


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> prendi un micro pezzetto di corallo* già morto*


Momento Quark, via con la base musicale.

Il corallo non è morto, non è mai stato vivo  Immaginalo come la casetta del polipo :carneval:


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Momento Quark, via con la base musicale.
> 
> Il corallo non è morto, non è mai stato vivo  Immaginalo come la casetta del polipo :carneval:


...ma si muovono   ...o no?


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

No che non si muove, scusa casa tua si muove?  Può crescere, questo si. Man mano che la colonia cresce viene formato altro corallo e la struttura diviene sempre più complessa (pensa alle barriere coralline che son visibili dallo spazio).

Ti faccio però un esempio analogo. Se pianti un chiodo nella corteccia di un albero, anche man mano che l'albero cresce resta alla stessa altezza. Perché quella parte dell'albero resta lì ma altre parti dell'albero continuano a crescere. Così è il corallo, altre porzioni si aggiungono alla struttura sottostante, è aggiunta e non movimento


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> No che non si muove, scusa casa tua si muove?  Può crescere, questo si. Man mano che la colonia cresce viene formato altro corallo e la struttura diviene sempre più complessa (pensa alle barriere coralline che son visibili dallo spazio).
> 
> Ti faccio però un esempio analogo. Se pianti un chiodo nella corteccia di un albero, anche man mano che l'albero cresce resta alla stessa altezza. Perché quella parte dell'albero resta lì ma altre parti dell'albero continuano a crescere. Così è il corallo, altre porzioni si aggiungono alla struttura sottostante, è aggiunta e non movimento


ti rispondo nello shopping online sennò andiamo troppo OT


----------

